
Show HN: Responsify.js - typedetail
http://responsifyjs.space/
======
_up
I am working on a modernized feedly alternative and thought about this. But my
real Problem for this feature would be to automate face/feature detection.
Thumbor claims to be able to do this. But I am not convinced that this would
work good enough at scale and also be fast enough. And even Flipboard has cut
of faces, so maybe nobody cares?

[https://github.com/thumbor/thumbor/wiki/Detection-
algorithms](https://github.com/thumbor/thumbor/wiki/Detection-algorithms)

~~~
chnx
smartcrop.js is interesting.

[https://github.com/jwagner/smartcrop.js/](https://github.com/jwagner/smartcrop.js/)
[http://29a.ch/sandbox/2014/smartcrop/examples/testsuite.html](http://29a.ch/sandbox/2014/smartcrop/examples/testsuite.html)

~~~
_up
Nice. I like it. Maybe it can be combined with something like clmtracker for
face detection.

------
bradbeattie
It's a shame IE doesn't support [http://caniuse.com/#feat=object-
fit](http://caniuse.com/#feat=object-fit)

~~~
explorigin
But there's a shim: [https://github.com/anselmh/object-
fit](https://github.com/anselmh/object-fit)

------
balls187
Cool. There was a noticeable delay on FF from page load, to when the images
resized.

